# Tissot T-Touch Connect Solar review- new platform



## DougFNJ

Hey Guys, something a little different. I just uploaded my review of the Tissot T-Touch Connect Solar. Full review includes a walkthrough of the T-Connect App. Enjoy!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Looking forward to watching it. Had a T-/Touch a long while ago.


----------



## ronalddheld

Good review, as usual, Doug. If it were not solar and so heavy, I might try it.


----------



## DougFNJ

ronalddheld said:


> Good review, as usual, Doug. If it were not solar and so heavy, I might try it.


Thanks Ron, curious why don't you like the solar?
As far as weight, not heavy in the least, Titanium.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

I cannot keep solar watches charged, after decades of experience. 00 grams is my limit for all-day wearing.


----------



## DougFNJ

That’s the nice thing about this watch, the solar is there to extend the charge, but the charger keeps it charged no matter what. 

This watch isn’t for everyone though. It is large, and the smart capabilities are limited. But definitely a step in the right direction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

Did not think about the charger, which would be necessary for me. Large is not a big issue up to a point, but weight is. Have enough connected watches for now.


----------



## DougFNJ

ronalddheld said:


> Did not think about the charger, which would be necessary for me. Large is not a big issue up to a point, but weight is. Have enough connected watches for now.


The good thing is, it's not counting on Solar to charge it its using solar to top it off. You will still get months of use on a charge. The Titanium negates your concerns on the weight. When this comes to USA, try one on, they will likely have them in Macys. It's one of the lightest watches I own. That's amazing in its own part with the amount of Tech they were able to fit into this watch.


----------



## ronalddheld

DougFNJ said:


> The good thing is, it's not counting on Solar to charge it its using solar to top it off. You will still get months of use on a charge. The Titanium negates your concerns on the weight. When this comes to USA, try one on, they will likely have them in Macys. It's one of the lightest watches I own. That's amazing in its own part with the amount of Tech they were able to fit into this watch.


Didn't you say the weight was ~130 grams?


----------



## BarracksSi

Thanks for changing the background to the wooden table instead of the bright white that you had in your earlier videos. Really helps to let us see the watch better.

Good job showing the phone's screen simultaneously with the watch, too.

How easy is it to use the crown when it's on your wrist?

Also brave of Tissot to tackle the development of the OS and the app. I wonder who they got to work on this. What processor does it use?


----------



## DougFNJ

ronalddheld said:


> Didn't you say the weight was ~130 grams?


92 on Silicon, 140 on Bracelet are the specs from the website.



BarracksSi said:


> Thanks for changing the background to the wooden table instead of the bright white that you had in your earlier videos. Really helps to let us see the watch better.
> 
> Good job showing the phone's screen simultaneously with the watch, too.
> 
> How easy is it to use the crown when it's on your wrist?
> 
> Also brave of Tissot to tackle the development of the OS and the app. I wonder who they got to work on this. What processor does it use?


Thanks Barrack, wanted to change things up, and it makes it easier for setup.

I love that Apple made that screen record so easy to access. I'm going to try using my iPad in future screen shots for the bigger size in the video.

As far as the crown, this is where Apple always wins. The fact that I could change the orientation for left and right wrist is great! Being lefty and wearing the watches on my right wrist make it tough to navigate with the crown, but it is very easy to work with. I wish they at least gave the option of left or right watches.

As far as development, they were VERY smart. They even went as far as sourcing the chips from a company in Switzerland. Look at the comments in the Tag Heuer Connected review I did, people were NOT happy that the watch was made in China.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

DougFNJ said:


> Look at the comments in the Tag Heuer Connected review I did, people were NOT happy that the watch was made in China.


Setting aside the possibility of the nationalist distaste for Chinese production, what I haven't cared for with the TAG (and isn't Hublot in the same boat now?) is how there's nothing in the guts of the watch that you can't also get in any ol' run-of-the-mill sub-$500 Android Wear smartwatch.

I just hope that Tissot's ready to continue maintaining and developing their software platform. Like we've talked about before, a big part of Apple's success with the AW was how well-sorted the software-hardware-app store-development-ecosystem had become by 2015. None of the AW's underlying tech was actually new - or _untested_ - by that point, which the traditional watch brands failed to comprehend when they poo-poo'ed the AW.


----------



## ronalddheld

That isa good question, as to how long Tisdot will support firmware and app updates.
I will look at the site for the full specs
Edit: Looked over the manual. I might consider it if the price were lower and I did not have a Rangeman.


----------



## DougFNJ

I LOVE my Apple Watch. I love the tech, I love the interface, the responsiveness, the strap system and selection, the customization, and each of our Apple Watches are uniquely ours in the way we set them up. I really wish they would give us a round version at some point, or different shapes and sizes to customize the case experience. And I wish there were a way to get more battery life out of it. 

With that said, I am really enjoying the T-Touch Connect Solar. It’s a watch first, and the base ABC, timing features, and notifications are a huge value add that will only get better. It’s brand new, not yet released wide scale, and it looks like a watch, so much so that you’d have to tell someone about the features or it would just look like a watch. I love the battery life, and the solar topping it off is what makes this a game changer. I’ve been so impressed since I got it. 

I see no reason why this watch wouldn’t get support for years to come unless they update the OS to be full touch screen and outdated this. As long as Bluetooth works though, I think this watch will be around for a long time. 

I’m wondering how they will price this when it comes to the states. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G8RFan

Doug, I've watched several of your reviews and just joined. I'm curious what your wrist size is. I have been interested in the new T-Touch Connect since it was previewed by Tissot, but the size has me cautious. I have a 7.25" wrist, 66mm across and the biggest watch I own to date is a 44.5mm Bulova Precisionist chrono. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DougFNJ

G8RFan said:


> Doug, I've watched several of your reviews and just joined. I'm curious what your wrist size is. I have been interested in the new T-Touch Connect since it was previewed by Tissot, but the size has me cautious. I have a 7.25" wrist, 66mm across and the biggest watch I own to date is a 44.5mm Bulova Precisionist chrono. Thanks in advance!


Sorry for the delay. My wrist is 7 1/2 inches. I think the silicon straps make this watch much more wearable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G8RFan

DougFNJ said:


> Sorry for the delay. My wrist is 7 1/2 inches. I think the silicon straps make this watch much more wearable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I pulled the trigger on one the other day. Loving the watch, as I knew I would. It's definitely the max size that I could wear, but you're right, they did a good job with the lug angles and the straps.


----------



## rsg_1

I just got this watch a few weeks ago, but I found that it runs slow between 1.5 seconds slow when compared to a reference time source such as from NIST, GPS or an NTP server. Don't know how to fix this, but planning to send it back to Tissot. Before this watch I have been using the Citizen F900 Satellite Wave which has always gotten a GPS lock and has always been precise to reference time sources.


----------



## ronalddheld

You mean ~1.5 s/d with no sync?


----------



## rsg_1

ronalddheld said:


> You mean ~1.5 s/d with no sync?


With sync to my phone. The time on my iPhone 12 is correct and verifies with known standards, but the time on my Tissot T-Touch Solar Connect is slow by ~1.5 seconds.


----------

